# What type of plant is this?



## jazz298 (Jul 29, 2007)

Can someone tell me what this Plant is called please


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Can you take a closeup?


----------



## jazz298 (Jul 29, 2007)

with great difficulty, but i think i managed


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

looks like common a Hornwort to me...
that's a fast growing oxygenating weed.
not a good choice for a planted tank.
however if you like the way it looks, we
can suggest better behaved alternatives.


----------



## jazz298 (Jul 29, 2007)

thats ok if you dont like it, i have enjoyed it for ages. i just never remembered for the life of me what it was called

well unfortunately i dont have much to choose from, so i get what i can, make the best of it. and i have not had any issues


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

I suppose if your tank is low light enough
the Hornwort won't grow like crazy, so
I'm glad you have a plant you like, sorry
to if my comment disparaged your choice.


----------



## jazz298 (Jul 29, 2007)

my tank, is pretty much experimental. I have done my research but there are WAY too many opinions on EVERYTHING to do with tanks, so i have decided to take chances or else i will always second guess everything and never get anywhere with my tank. Live and learn right!


----------

